# Using PMH for ROS?



## coder25 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello all,

As a newbie, I was wondering if it would be correct to use a PMH as part of ROS, if they did not include enough ROS?  For example, diabetes to go under endocrine, arthritis for under musculoskeletal?    Your thoughts?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Feb 22, 2009)

coder25 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> As a newbie, I was wondering if it would be correct to use a PMH as part of ROS, if they did not include enough ROS?  For example, diabetes to go under endocrine, arthritis for under musculoskeletal?    Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hello,
PMS not be taken for ROS. A person who suffered from CHF two weeks back, can now have regular rate and rhythm - Even glaucoma patients sometimes can have little decreased Intraoccular pressure . So, everytime it is necessary for the physician to interrogate the patient about his/her varying health problems and get this documented well.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Feb 23, 2009)

As a last resort, I use the allergies from Past Medical History for the Allergic/Immunologic system if I don't have any other ROS


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 23, 2009)

Good Recommendation AR~


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*Documentation*

Lavanya has a good point in that good patient care requires an appropriate history to include HPI, ROS and PMFSH. That being said, in my experience physicians do not always document in a "perfect way." (That's an understatement!)

I've seen notes that were one long paragraph and I had to read through carefully to separate out the history from the exam from the MDM.

Therefire, even when the physician has "labeled" his paragraphs HPI, ROS, PFMSH, I still use whatever I need wherever I need it for auditing purposes. 

So there might be a long extensive HPI and I use part of that for past medical history or ROS. There might be an extensive past med history and I use part for ROS (or vice versa). 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

